# Can't Find Which Preset Profile Used in LR



## ajlstudio2019 (Jan 26, 2019)

Hello!

I'm using a brand new iMac with OS Mojave and Lightroom Classic 8.1 I just went through the process of converting my VSCO and other presets to .xmp, including my user presets, into a new catalog. If I want to use a preset say from VSCO onto a photograph, I know I can see the preset I've used in 'History' - BUT - if I copy/paste that preset onto 5 other photos after that, it only says 'copy / paste' in the history. Lightroom used to show the base preset profile for ANY image on the image in 'Calibration' way down at the bottom. Now it just reads which 'process version' I'm on, and at the top under Basic, it used to show the profile there as well, but now only built in Adobe Profiles. How do I view which preset I've used on an image now? Is there a hidden location as to where this might be?

Thanks!!

Alex


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 27, 2019)

AFAIK, pasting settings has always shown in History like that. The profiles were moved from the Calibration panel to the top of the Basic panel. However, the pop-up menu only shows your favorite profiles. If you want to see all available profiles, then you must click on the button of the four small rectangles. That opens the Profile Browser where you see all your profiles, organised in groups.


----------



## ajlstudio2019 (Jan 27, 2019)

I see that, but there's still no indication of what the current profile is. It only shows Lightroom's built in profiles, it doesn't show preset profiles. I attached an image of the expanded view of profiles, and I still am not sure what preset I've used on this image. I copy and pasted setting from another photo, of which was the original preset. I guess the workaround for this is to SYNC instead of copy/paste - but still,  I'm not sure why LR can't recognize any given setting put upon a photograph?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 27, 2019)

The profile at the top of the basic panel is supposed to be either Adobe Color (the default) or the profile that has been subsequently applied. Can I suggest you look again at the image from the first set of screenshots? Click on the first "Import" history step, and check the profile at the top of the Basic panel, is it Adobe Color? If so, then that would indicate that either the Synchronise Settings step or the Paste Settings step has picked up and applied the Adobe Standard profile from the source of one of those two actions. Click on each history step to verify.


----------



## ajlstudio2019 (Jan 27, 2019)

I reset an image to test it. the first screen grab shows that the import profile is adobe color. the second screen grab indicates that the preset in the history linked to adobe standard. it doesn't indicate the preset's own "profile". I understand presets and profiles are different - does this mean I have to create a profile for each preset I use? it used to just show the preset name somewhere so I know which preset I was using on any given image. I really only need to know that for now, im not sure I want to create a profile from scratch for every preset I create just yet.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 27, 2019)

ajlstudio2019 said:


> I reset an image to test it. the first screen grab shows that the import profile is adobe color. the second screen grab indicates that the preset in the history linked to adobe standard. it doesn't indicate the preset's own "profile". I understand presets and profiles are different - does this mean I have to create a profile for each preset I use? it used to just show the preset name somewhere so I know which preset I was using on any given image. I really only need to know that for now, im not sure I want to create a profile from scratch for every preset I create just yet.


My interpretation of those two screenshots is that the preset that is applied in the second screenshot is applying Adobe Standard, meaning when you created it you had Adobe Standard in use on the image and you checked the "Treatment & Profile" option.

When you create presets you need to consider that particular option.....if you don't want the preset to change the profile when applying it, uncheck the box.


----------



## ajlstudio2019 (Jan 27, 2019)

Oh, interesting! Where do I 'uncheck' this box? I don't see it in any sections on the import window or other?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 27, 2019)

It's in the "Create Preset" dialog box, so if you're creating your own presets you need to consider whether to check that box or not.


----------



## ajlstudio2019 (Jan 27, 2019)

I understand, I see it now - so technically this should work for a preexisting preset correct? I'm not creating presets really - I'm using presets I purchased then alter them slightly (no judgement please). I'll use a preset as the base and then tweak it. So if I use a VSCO preset, and it's "Kodak Portra 160" that title used to show up somewhere in the develop module apart from just history. That's all I'm wondering, is where do I see that now, or maybe LR got rid of the ability to know what preset has been applied to an image anywhere other than the history module.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 28, 2019)

ajlstudio2019 said:


> That's all I'm wondering, is where do I see that now, or maybe LR got rid of the ability to know what preset has been applied to an image anywhere other than the history module.


I don't understand....where else do you think you saw that information about which preset was applied to an image?


----------



## ajlstudio2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Ok, perfect example. Attachment 1) Here is an older photograph, with one of my first presets I ever purchased, years ago. The preset now shows up in the Basic panel, albeit LR says the profile is 'missing'  attachment 2) shows the missing preset folder with all purchased presets in lowercase, unbolded italics, I imagine indicating that all their profiles are missing  attachment 3) Same photograph, but reset to RAW, then I used a brand new preset purchased last week, and the Basic module shows it as 'Adobe Standard' not the preset's profile or the preset's name  attachment 4) shows that preset folder as having bold and un-italicized writing.  I imagine there's a correlation between all these points having to do with LR being able to read whether a preset is now a profile, or the reverse...either way, this is showing that Lightroom used to show what preset you were using on the right in the develop tools panel. Now it no longer does. It was useful to know what preset was put upon an image, outside of "history"


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 29, 2019)

You are confusing presets and profiles. A preset is a set of adjustments which *may or may not* also/only include the application of a specific *profile*. The *preset* name, when used, is only recorded in the *History* panel. The specific *profile* used, applied either by default or manually using the profile browser or by the use of a preset, is recorded at the top of the *Basic* panel. I guess it is possible that, for example, VSCO ships presets which apply their own profiles, and the profiles may even have the same name....which could lead one to think they are seeing the preset name at the top of the  Basic panel, but in reality it's the profile name listed there. 
If you apply a preset and the profile changes from whatever to Adobe Standard, that means that Adobe Standard is part of that preset. Presets that appear in italics indicate that the preset applies a profile that is not applicable to the file-type of the selected photo (there is a new Preference setting which allows you to show or hide such "Partially Compatible Develop Presets"), or possibly the profile is genuinely missing (perhaps, being older presets, they were not converted properly when the new profile/presets system was introduced in Classic 7.3). If you click on such an italicised preset, you will see the "Profile is Missing" message above the Basic panel.


----------



## ajlstudio2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

The above was definitely helpful!
The next question then becomes...can I create a profile based on presets and tweaks I do to that preset, so I can at least name it in a way I can recognize it and use it again? I see a button that either allows me to 'import' or 'manage' profiles - can I not create a profile of my own within Lightroom?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 29, 2019)

ajlstudio2019 said:


> The above was definitely helpful!
> The next question then becomes...can I create a profile based on presets and tweaks I do to that preset, so I can at least name it in a way I can recognize it and use it again? I see a button that either allows me to 'import' or 'manage' profiles - can I not create a profile of my own within Lightroom?


Right now, you cannot create profiles in Lightroom. You have to use Camera Raw for that.


----------

